# Apr-May2010 175 visa applicants



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to create a new thread for Apr-May2010 175 visa applicants like me...
I am non MODL candidate...I guess it will take lots of time( approx3 years)...hopefully new SOL will expedite the whole process

I just want to know many other applicants are on Apr-May2010 visa board.

My Time lines are mentioned in my signature:


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am with you


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I am with you


Hi Shafaqat,

I applied for 176 VISA on 25 Apr 2010. It shows further processing commenced. Your progress?

Balaji


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

@Balaji 
Are you on CSL? coz i have also applied 176 in April when my ACT SS approved I am not on CSL so waitin ..................


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I have applied on 7th May, 2010 under Category 176 (i.e. CSL & SS). Lets see 

I have some miserable examples, some of my friends despite on CSL waiting from Last May-June, don't know what really going on.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

omar said:


> @Balaji
> Are you on CSL? coz i have also applied 176 in April when my ACT SS approved I am not on CSL so waitin ..................


@Omar

Yes. I am on CSL. Hope things work out fast for all of us.

Balaji


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> I have applied on 7th May, 2010 under Category 176 (i.e. CSL & SS). Lets see
> 
> I have some miserable examples, some of my friends despite on CSL waiting from Last May-June, don't know what really going on.


@Shahashad

Did your friends call up DIAC? what was the reply? What are their skills?

Balaji


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Usual Stuff, routine answers that we are working on etc, By the way what i have seen they are currently processing more Dec 09 -April 10 Cases, Correct me if i am wrong. Even a person applied last month got a visa but he is from other zone (i.e. Germany).


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

balajiradhika said:


> Hi Shafaqat,
> 
> I applied for 176 VISA on 25 Apr 2010. It shows further processing commenced. Your progress?
> 
> Balaji


my status "Application received - processing commenced" from first day. nothing happened till today.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Since i have (by mistake  ) said yes in "Skill matching database" so i got an email from "Skill Matching Database Help Desk, (DIAC)" yesterday that my profile (related to Job history , education etc) has been uploaded there so that employer can see . bla bla


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all
I received 2 emails from the department one with the title “*ALI, Shafaqat - Request for Information*” from *[email protected]* and second from an Officer with title “*URGENT action required please*” and asking for some more detail on form 80.

Online status says “*Application being processing further*”, Status of all documents is still required, can I say I have a Case Officer?


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

hmmm.... not sure but at least ur app is moved a step further which is good for U 
best of luck


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi guys*

how to say yes in skills matching database, it was an online application filled by the agent,, i did see the the column of skill matching database but left it blank. applied on 23rd april 2009 as external auditor(175) but later changed to 176 SS (victoria)on 13th December, still no progress, so i think i shld have gone for ENS. Can send me the link or how to put my application in skill matching database after it is submitted.

thanks


Macklon




shaharshad said:


> Since i have (by mistake  ) said yes in "Skill matching database" so i got an email from "Skill Matching Database Help Desk, (DIAC)" yesterday that my profile (related to Job history , education etc) has been uploaded there so that employer can see . bla bla


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

I want to share my experience, last night i uploaded my from 80 and today i got reply from CO, he pointed out 2 mistakes in form 80.
First was "Last name of Mother" which was not matching to the name entered in online visa application. Second was "Father's Date of Birth" which was again not matchng to the information provided in online form. they asked which one is correct and y it was entered wrong. Today i replied and said
information on form 80 was wrong and i offered if he need copy of Passport and ID Cards.


So i would advise take extra care when filling out information. I crossed checked all information so many times but parent's information is not that much common and i did not pay attention.


So let's see how they response.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all
I have following sentence in email from CO
"Please do NOT take any action at this stage for health or police checks. Due to certain internal
checking processes affecting this application, *which could take a long time - perhaps 6-9 months*
or more - it will also be a long time before this ofifce requests health and police checks."

Had you people same time related sentence in your emails?


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Shafaqat,
Normally when the CO request some docs then that implies that they are looking into your file. Almost all the March applicants and 176 April applicants have got request from CO for medicals and PCC straightway when their application status changed to ABPF or a CO has been assigned.
I think if they have told you then it is wise to wait because if you front load it now and then it expires then you will have to do it again. I have done the same thing and i am doing my PCC again as it is expiring in Sept first week.Medicals had been done in april first week so no prob...
Lets hope for the best..
I hope this helps..
KK..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi 

I am also in same situation as yours. 

176 +CSL (Oracle)applicant , applied on 7th May 2010.

Is there any progress to your application so far? I can see April2010 applicants getting CO allocated ..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 12, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> I have applied on 7th May, 2010 under Category 176 (i.e. CSL & SS). Lets see
> 
> I have some miserable examples, some of my friends despite on CSL waiting from Last May-June, don't know what really going on.


Hi 

I am also in same situation as yours. 

176 +CSL (Oracle)applicant , applied on 7th May 2010.

Is there any progress to your application so far? I can see April2010 applicants getting CO allocated ..


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

hi balaji,

are u on the MODL or CSL List for 176 subclass.


Macklon














balajiradhika said:


> Hi Shafaqat,
> 
> I applied for 176 VISA on 25 Apr 2010. It shows further processing commenced. Your progress?
> 
> Balaji


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am on CSL (.Net specialist). In BE updates, i can see applicant of 22 Apr 2010 having been assigned to CO. Mine is 25 Apr. Waiting.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

i just wanted to ask u , are u on CSL List or in CAT 5 , and what is your profession by the way, cause even i have SS from Victoria on Dec 15 2009 and still nothing updated or a letter from DIAC, just curious to know that are u on CAT 5 and have they started with CAT 5 applications.

thanks


Macklon


















shafaqat309 said:


> Hi all
> I received 2 emails from the department one with the title “*ALI, Shafaqat - Request for Information*” from *[email protected]* and second from an Officer with title “*URGENT action required please*” and asking for some more detail on form 80.
> 
> Online status says “*Application being processing further*”, Status of all documents is still required, can I say I have a Case Officer?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mackdmello said:


> i just wanted to ask u , are u on CSL List or in CAT 5 , and what is your profession by the way, cause even i have SS from Victoria on Dec 15 2009 and still nothing updated or a letter from DIAC, just curious to know that are u on CAT 5 and have they started with CAT 5 applications.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


I am on CSL and State Sponsored.


----------



## acantril (Jun 4, 2010)

29/04/2010 Application received - processing commenced
31/05/2010 Application being processed further
10/06/2010 Health requirements finalised

Emailed PCC checks on 26/06/2010
Email from CO received on 28th saying 2-3 weeks of routine checks...

WAITING 

and this is for a 175 skilled


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

what it means by routine checks


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

acantril said:


> 29/04/2010 Application received - processing commenced
> 31/05/2010 Application being processed further
> 10/06/2010 Health requirements finalised
> 
> ...


r u csl?


----------



## acantril (Jun 4, 2010)

As far as i understand it, routine checks are what happens when you have medicals, PCC and form80 (for those who need it) filled it... the part before they say yes or no.


----------



## acantril (Jun 4, 2010)

and we are in the 2231-79 of the CSL..assuming its still valid ( i can never tell with all the changes. )


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

@ Pankaj

We can't compare ourselves with these guys because they are from low security risk zone. That 's why their process are fast


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> @ Pankaj
> 
> We can't compare ourselves with these guys because they are from low security risk zone. That 's why their process are fast


yah i know...just wanted to know about CSL..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> @ Pankaj
> 
> We can't compare ourselves with these guys because they are from low security risk zone. That 's why their process are fast


Any news from Case officer?


----------

